# Help my volume knob is stuck



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 10, 2015)

Was jamming at a friends house last night, and my volume knob won't turn all of the sudden. I haven't dropped the guitar or anything and have had no prior issues with it. Opened up the back and the volume pot is turning with the knob and even when I hold the pot I still can't turn the knob, at all. It's just stuck in one spot.

Didn't have time to really mess with it much last night because it was getting late, I left it at my friends and it'll probably be tomorrow before I can get back over there and take a look at it.

Is there something in between the pot and the knob that has maybe come loose? I can probably figure it out on my own but I thought it'd be a good idea to ask you guys because I've never messed with the guts of my guitars much at all.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Vrollin (Sep 10, 2015)

Could try giving a squirt of electrical contact cleaner in there, but realistically for what it is Id just swap the pot out if it is being problematic. If you're not confident on a soldering iron it'd be a cheap job to have fixed and will be easy enough if you have a mate with some skills as all they will do is des older and resolder....


----------



## GraemeH (Sep 10, 2015)

MIJ Ibanez?

It's a common issue with MIJ Ibanezes of a certain year. My RGA121 volume pot seized. Some of the RG15xx models of the same year had it. Just a bad batch of pots. A new CTS pot is a few quid, replace it and the other pots on the guitar even if they're fine, as they'll seize eventually too.

I can turn my volume pot shaft with pliers if I really crank it over, but can't move it at all by hand. I was lucky it seized with the volume up so the guitar was at least usable until the change.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 10, 2015)

GraemeH said:


> MIJ Ibanez?



Yup, my 1527, but at least it seized on full volume. And I got a friend who's a soldering whiz, so no biggie I guess.

Just any ole 500k pots ok, or should I look for something specific? Also, anything else I should replace while I am at it, that would be worth doing?

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Vrollin (Sep 10, 2015)

Unless your ocd about your wiring and everything Id just change the pot and get her rolling again...


----------



## Moltar (Sep 11, 2015)

My 2006 Universe volume pot did the exact same thing. Again though, it was stuck completely open luckily. Now I'm just waiting for the tone knob do to the same thing so I can replace it as well. Probably should have just done both at the same time.


----------

